# My rat is TOO hyper!(?)



## ratratrat (Aug 26, 2012)

my 2 months old ratty is really really hyper! thats started to be uncomfortable and i dont know if its normal behavior to young boy
or it will pass somewhen or should it be threated.

now he fully trust me and he coming out of the cage when i call him or get my hand near, but when i take him out he goes crazy!
he running aroung like i dont know what and then running again pick in his brother a little bit and running again like crazy!

important to say, he goes out every day more then 1 time so i dont think its energetic think that he need to spend.
also, his cage is completly free and he can run where ever he wants..

becuase of this hyper behaveior he cant really sit in one place and not run and when i trying to fondle him he just run away, coming back for little more (even giving me a faw lick) and repeat this actions..
he just not seems to calm down!

should i worry about it? or the time will make the change? or i just have to learn how to live with super hyper rat?

thanx


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

Completely normal behavior with babies. He's only eight weeks old, so he's barely out of the nest in terms of things. Young rats tend to be spring loaded like this. 

In my experience and opinion, this is just to be expected.


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Yeah, baby's are hyper! I think I read somewhere that boys are even more hyper than girls but that may not be true! So it's perfectly normal  and enjoy the fact that he loves you  hehe good luck with him. He will soon become lazy and just want cuddles  


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------

